# NKC Conformation Show Pikeville TN



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Southern Pullers Presents a NKC Conformation Show. 

Two shows, Two Judges in one day. June 13th Saturday at Pikeville FairGrounds Reg. begins at 10 show starts at 11 Fun classes first then show then raffle and break then 2nd show. 

Gate fee is $5 fun classes or $10 pointed $15

All NKC rules apply 
buckle collars, 4ft leads, not dogs in heat, no facing off of dogs, 1 dog per crate, no human aggressive dogs or dog agressive humans. Non food venders are welcome

for more info call 423-243-4058 or 423-447-2558


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

We'll be there!!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont know if we will or not if I go get Tai this weekend from Joe's then I'll stop in but if not I have to save money right now times are hard you know. I dont have anyone ready for Conformation right now


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds great. TN definitely needs some more show action. Is there a post here or can someone show me a resource that provides show listings by state. Not just ADBA and UKC mind you but all the various show opportunities that may be available.

Also I am interested in an activity list. Are there activities that people would like to see that are not already being met? All the shows I have been to do not seem very well organized on only seem to really cater to the Conformation event and not much else really. Maybe some hang time as well but I would like to personally see shows that are better rounded and events that encourage greater participation.


----------

